# "Manhattan Project"  By Paul Bassett and Bill Hohman



## El Hefe Grande

Here is a bicycle that I saw at the Santa Cruz Ride a few weeks back...and could not keep my eyes off of it.

This is a limited edition - 29" Custom Bicycle called the  "Manhattan Project".

Paul Bassett and Bill Hohman are responsible for this Masterpiece !

https://bassettbmx.com/   

https://techniquebmx.com/ 

https://peddlepowerbmx.com/

Here is an image of a Prototype owned by Keith Ellis - 







I have received most of the parts to build this bike, but I am waiting on the 29" frame to be completed and shipped up to me.

I just completed lacing up these rims and had Todd at the local bike shop MY Buddy's Bike Shop True them up.

The challenge was try to get the gold tape to lay correctly on the inside of the rim.

The Rims are made up of the following;

Technique Hole Shot Rims 26" 33.5 mm in width.

TECHNIQUE F6 ROCKETPOD HUBS.

Phil Wood Spokes.

WTB 2.0 29" Comp Tires.









I will update the progress of this build with more images...


----------



## 5760rj

El Hefe Grande said:


> Here is a bicycle that I saw at the Santa Cruz Ride a few weeks back...and could not keep my eyes off of it.
> 
> This is a limited edition - 29" Custom Bicycle called the  "Manhattan Project".
> 
> Paul Bassett and Bill Hohman are responsible for this Masterpiece !
> 
> https://bassettbmx.com/
> 
> https://techniquebmx.com/
> 
> https://peddlepowerbmx.com/
> 
> Here is an image of a Prototype owned by Keith Ellis -
> 
> View attachment 1059445
> 
> 
> I have received most of the parts to build this bike, but I am waiting on the 29" frame to be completed and shipped up to me.
> 
> I just completed lacing up these rims and had Todd at the local bike shop MY Buddy's Bike Shop True them up.
> 
> The challenge was try to get the gold tape to lay correctly on the inside of the rim.
> 
> The Rims are made up of the following;
> 
> Technique Hole Shot Rims 26" 33.5 mm in width.
> 
> TECHNIQUE F6 ROCKETPOD HUBS.
> 
> Phil Wood Spokes.
> 
> WTB 2.0 29" Comp Tires.
> 
> View attachment 1059450
> 
> View attachment 1059454
> 
> I will update the progress of this build with more images...



if this was around when I was a kid, I would've driven everyone crazy until I got it! nice project really like the anodized parts, reminds me of aviation....


----------



## PlasticNerd

Jerry - this bike is sick! When I saw it today I was floored!!! Beautiful bike! Gotta get me some of those rims! I thought they were 29” tho? Love it!!


----------



## El Hefe Grande

Hi Gary,

yes these are 29" rims... which were on the bike on Saturday

I will post a few progress images.


----------



## El Hefe Grande

It was time to Update this thread....I received the frame a fw weeks back and built the Manhattan Project and have been enjoying it so much that I forgot to upload some of the progress.


----------



## El Hefe Grande

UPDATE 

The one part that I had to wait for was Bill Hohman's - Technique - "V" Brake, So I  ordered a PAUL Motolite "V" Brake direct from PaulComp.com

I thought that I was going to get it shipped out right away. Their website did not indicate that the brake had to go to polish... and took 10 days to arrive.

I was  trying to get ready for the Monterey Ride which was about 5 days away...

I called Family Cycling Center in Santa Cruz and purchased a Gold Paul Motolite brake that they had in stock.

The first image is of the Paul Motolite V brake arm installed on the Bassett frame...the fit was less than desirable, the brake arm stuck out to far.

I contacted Bill Hohman and told him that I needed his "V" Brakes urgently. He went out of his way to get the Technique "V" Brake arms. He left his house at 4:30 am to drive 52 miles away from the machine shop and back, hand polished the arms himself and sent them out overnight. That is Excellent Customer Service, I was  grateful to  Bill for his effort. 

 Bill told me that his "V" brakes fits better than the other manufacturers. His arm is "offset" where as some of the others are not.

See the second Image for the Technique Brakes.

I also purchased a Gold Jagwire Elite Link Brake Kit from Family Cycling Center to add to the build, this Brake cable system is totally customizable and available in several colors.

The Manhattan Project  is a limited run of 18 total 29" bicycles and 18 total run of 26" bicycles. Bill has very few left of each as of this writing...


Paul Motolite V Brake image showing the limited adjustment and wide mounting postion.






Technique "V"Brakes installed on the Bassett Frame. Much nicer fit an finish


----------



## PlasticNerd

Looking great dude!


----------



## El Hefe Grande

I cant wait to see yours too...

Have you chosen a color yet?


----------



## Rustngrease

El Hefe Grande said:


> UPDATE
> 
> The one part that I had to wait for was Bill Hohman's - Technique - "V" Brake, So I  ordered a PAUL Motolite "V" Brake direct from PaulComp.com
> 
> I thought that I was going to get it shipped out right away. Their website did not indicate that the brake had to go to polish... and took 10 days to arrive.
> 
> I was  trying to get ready for the Monterey Ride which was about 5 days away...
> 
> I called Family Cycling Center in Santa Cruz and purchased a Gold Paul Motolite brake that they had in stock.
> 
> The first image is of the Paul Motolite V brake arm installed on the Bassett frame...the fit was less than desirable, the brake arm stuck out to far.
> 
> I contacted Bill Hohman and told him that I needed his "V" Brakes urgently. He went out of his way to get the Technique "V" Brake arms. He left his house at 4:30 am to drive 52 miles away from the machine shop and back, hand polished the arms himself and sent them out overnight. That is Excellent Customer Service, I was  grateful to  Bill for his effort.
> 
> Bill told me that his "V" brakes fits better than the other manufacturers. His arm is "offset" where as some of the others are not.
> 
> See the second Image for the Technique Brakes.
> 
> I also purchased a Gold Jagwire Elite Link Brake Kit from Family Cycling Center to add to the build, this Brake cable system is totally customizable and available in several colors.
> 
> The Manhattan Project  is a limited run of 18 total 29" bicycles and 18 total run of 26" bicycles. Bill has very few left of each as of this writing...
> 
> 
> Paul Motolite V Brake image showing the limited adjustment and wide mounting postion.
> 
> View attachment 1072301
> 
> 
> Technique "V"Brakes installed on the Bassett Frame. Much nicer fit an finish
> 
> View attachment 1072303
> 
> 
> View attachment 1072304
> 
> View attachment 1072305



Hubba hubba


----------



## El Hefe Grande

Sheesh, I have not been on here in a while...Here is a more recent image of my Trans Red Manhattan...with a new build in its infancy in the back ground.

I will start a new thread for the All Chrome Manhattan Project Bike soon...


----------



## Hudman

I built a Ronin only to learn of the Manhattan after..ugh


----------



## El Hefe Grande

Hudman said:


> I built a Ronin only to learn of the Manhattan after..ugh
> 
> View attachment 1367976



I like the Ronin,

The front half is the same as the Manhattan... after my first Manhattan, I was going to build a Ronin or Super Ronin...and Bill still had a few more Manhattans so I went in that direction.. Nice Bike...


----------

